# Info: ATI/Nvidia Video Card comparison charts



## rocker97x

Nice chart, but it shows the 9800gtx with a g100 core instead of a g92, and all old data for the card.


----------



## nigel

just looking at the 9800 gtx...

1 billion transistors..........damm thats a lot.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocker97x* 
Nice chart, but it shows the 9800gtx with a g100 core instead of a g92, and all old data for the card.

I believe the cards that aren't released yet are using the older speculated specs. But still helpful for released cards for comparison.


----------



## 555thz

*AMAZING* kinda...


----------



## DuckieHo

Better lists with more info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...ocessing_Units
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...ocessing_units


----------



## ignite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Better lists with more info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...ocessing_Units
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...ocessing_units

That's a nice list







. I'll put that in the original post if you don't mind with your name by it.

I liked the Techarp one due to it being a .png file.


----------



## Licht

Technically the 3870x2 and 3850x2 have 1332 transistors.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigel* 
just looking at the 9800 gtx...

1 billion transistors..........damm thats a lot.

In a few years, it'll be considered very little

I remember reading books from the 80's and how they said "WOW 1.5 million transistors! PRO!"


----------

